# Band en gesp bij vintage Omega?



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Dag Nederlandstalige WUS-ers!

Morgen verwacht ik mijn nieuwe Omega Constellation 168.025 in ontvangst te nemen. Er zit op het moment een aftermarkt-bandje op met een niet-originele gesp. Ik zou graag een mooi nieuw bandje kopen en een vintage gouden gesp van Omega.

Ik heb het wat lastig met het maken van een keuze voor een nieuw bandje. Ik heb wat foto's gevonden op andere fora van een lizard bandje van Hirsch dat ik wel mooi vind. Helaas is dit bandje een jaar of 6 geleden uit de productie genomen:










En nog een foto van dit bandje, dit keer op het horloge aan de linkerzijde. De rehterzijde is het huidige hirsch lizard bandje, maar die vind ik niet zo mooi.










Een foto van mijn eigen horloge (van de verkoper):









De kleuren komen daar niet helemaal goed uit, dus even een referentiefoto via Google:









Eigenlijk heb ik dus twee vragen:
1. Welke suggesties hebben jullie voor lederen bandjes die goed passen bij mijn horloge? 
2. Waar vind ik een originele gouden gesp van Omega? Ebay staat vol met Chinese namaak!

Dank voor jullie hulp!


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Jelle86 said:


> Dag Nederlandstalige WUS-ers!
> 
> Morgen verwacht ik mijn nieuwe Omega Constellation 168.025 in ontvangst te nemen. Er zit op het moment een aftermarkt-bandje op met een niet-originele gesp. Ik zou graag een mooi nieuw bandje kopen en een vintage gouden gesp van Omega.
> 
> ...


Morellato :
















Fleurus Chameau :

















Beiden gekocht bij horlogebanden.nl


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Je zou voor deze kunnen gaan:
Di Modell Topas Gold Brown Teju Lizard Watch Band | eBay

Hier om een stalen horloge. Voor goud misschien net een wat donkerder uitvoering nemen?


Struisvogel vind ik zelf ook heel mooi:


Wat betreft gesp is de kans dat je op ebay een fake/aftermarket versie koopt erg groot. De vraag is, hoeveel wil je uitgeven voor zekerheid. Als je bijvoorbeeld deze  of deze neemt, zou het zomaar prima kunnen zijn, gezien de verpakking, maar die kunnen ze ook vast heel mooi namaken. Als je naar een juwelier gaat, kun je er vast gewoon één bestellen bij Omega, met bijbehorend prijskaartje....

Ik heb bewust een aftermarket Rolex gesp gekocht, gold plated, waarvan ik weet dat hij niet orgineel is, maar het geeft me wel de tijd om rustig een orgineel die ook bij het juiste jaar past te kiezen. Omdat de orginele rolex gespen nog weer een aardig stukje duurder zijn, heb ik er niet echt haast mee


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Martin_B said:


> Je zou voor deze kunnen gaan:
> Di Modell Topas Gold Brown Teju Lizard Watch Band | eBay
> 
> Hier om een stalen horloge. Voor goud misschien net een wat donkerder uitvoering nemen?
> ...


Wauw ja, die donkere versie geeft me wel een glimlach op mijn gezicht. Die staat op het moment bovenaan de wishlist. Heb je ervaring met de kwaliteit van dit merk? Ik was geneigd voor Hirsch te gaan vanwege de goede reviews, maar die zijn dan ook aardig aan de prijs. Kan alleen niet goed zien of die Di-Modello straps padded zijn of niet. Ik wil graag zonder padding (en het liefst als ik hagedissenleer koop, ook echt hagedissenleer ipv kalfsleer met print).

Wat betreft de gesp: misschien toch maar settelen met een goedkope die wellicht niet origineel is. Op WUS kwam ik in de Sales Corner ook niet tegen wat ik zoek.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

echt hagedis kan ook hoor, niet veel duurder. Bijvoorbeeld:

Horlogeband Allure Donkerbruin, De Horlogebandenspecialist

horlogebandje Avenue Bruin, De Horlogebandenspecialist

Horlogebandje lizard Bruin, De Horlogebandenspecialist

Horlogebandje lizard Bruin, De Horlogebandenspecialist

Morellato Violino Horlogebandje Echt Hagedis Bruin

ps. prachtige Connie! :-!


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Martin_B said:


> echt hagedis kan ook hoor, niet veel duurder. Bijvoorbeeld:
> 
> Horlogeband Allure Donkerbruin, De Horlogebandenspecialist
> 
> ...


Thanks! Ik vind met name die Allure en Avenue mooi. Even goed over nadenken naar welke mijn voorkeur uitgaat!
Denk wel dat het hagedis gaat worden, ik kwam net deze thread tegen.. http://omegaforums.net/threads/my-small-constellation-collection.975/ Prachtig.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Jelle86 said:


> Dag Nederlandstalige WUS-ers!
> 
> Morgen verwacht ik mijn nieuwe Omega Constellation 168.025 in ontvangst te nemen. Er zit op het moment een aftermarkt-bandje op met een niet-originele gesp. Ik zou graag een mooi nieuw bandje kopen en een vintage gouden gesp van Omega.


Mooie aanwinst, Jelle en als het horloge functioneert zoals de verkoper beweert, dan heb je m.i. een hele goede slag geslagen. Ik zag het nieuws van deze aankoop al een paar dagen geleden langsschuiven en hoezeer ik ook wilde reageren - te meer omdat het voor jou post #225 was - heb ik dat toch niet gedaan om jou niet het gras voor de voeten weg te maaien.









Nu kan ik je dan eindelijk feliciteren en je maakt een goede keus voor het bandje. Ik kijk nu al uit naar jouw foto's.


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks, MHe! Post 225.. Een klein begin! Ik zit nog op een ander Nederlands forum, waar ik al aan post 45.000+ zit. Ben benieuwd hoe ver ik hier ga komen! 

Vandaag zal de strijd met de postbode zich voltrekken.. hoop dat ik net op tijd thuis ben en hij aan het einde van zijn ronde langs mijn huis komt.

Tot slot nog dit bandje gevonden, heeft ook wel wat. http://m.ebay.com/itm/271385666392?cmd=VIDESC

Ik heb drie offertes opgevraagd voor een service van het uurwerk, het opnieuw olieën en afstellen. Expliciet aangegeven dat ik geen werk wil hebben gedaan aan de kast/wijzerplaat etc. Alleen het uurwerk servicen.

Ik heb de volgende reacties:
Ferrie Schweitzer: E210,- excl onderdelen.
Nico Rijsman (Culemborg): E145,- excl onderdelen. Nieuwe mainspring kost E32 en nieuwe kroon E38.
Peter Klemann (Haarlem): E85,- excl. onderdelen.

Op horlogeforum lees ik over alledrie de heren goede reacties:

Schweitzer: http://www.horlogeforum.nl/read.php?20,183214,183214#msg-183214
Rijsman: http://www.horlogeforum.nl/read.php?20,296155,296155#msg-296155
Klemann: http://www.horlogeforum.nl/read.php?20,837322,837322#msg-837322

Wel wat minder reacties van Klemann, maar die is dan wel weer een heel stuk goedkoper. Iemand ervaring met deze laatste meneer? Ik ben al wel een paar keer in de winkel geweest en heb er wel een goed gevoel bij. Maar het gaat om de kwaliteit natuurlijk.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Da's trouwens wel een héle mooie prijs voor dit horloge :-!


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Het lijkt alsof de tension ring aan de onderzijde wat is opgetild. Is dit te repareren?


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Never mind, schijnt zo te zijn om de case te kunnen openen. Gelukkig maar!


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Jelle86 said:


> Never mind, schijnt zo te zijn om de case te kunnen openen. Gelukkig maar!


Ik wilde het net zeggen, maar je weet het al  Een bewuste uitsparing om bezel en glas te kunnen verwijderen.


----------



## vanhessche (May 25, 2010)

Ik heb ervaring met Ferrie Schweitzer (jammer genoeg wel net de duurste uit je lijst  ), maar hij levert echt topwerk. Ik ben er zeer tevreden van.

Edit: als je nog op zoek bent naar een Omega gesp kan je dit ook bij Ferrie aanschaffen, zo ben je wel zeker dat het originele Omega's zijn. Toen ik mijn 2 Omega's binnen deed zaten er op beiden ook een aftermarket bandje zonder Omega gesp en heb er gelijk 2 aangeschaft dan.
Per stuk €25 euro betaald, het zijn er van dit type:

( Google foto )


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

vanhessche said:


> Ik heb ervaring met Ferrie Schweitzer (jammer genoeg wel net de duurste uit je lijst  ), maar hij levert echt topwerk. Ik ben er zeer tevreden van.
> 
> Edit: als je nog op zoek bent naar een Omega gesp kan je dit ook bij Ferrie aanschaffen, zo ben je wel zeker dat het originele Omega's zijn. Toen ik mijn 2 Omega's binnen deed zaten er op beiden ook een aftermarket bandje zonder Omega gesp en heb er gelijk 2 aangeschaft dan.
> Per stuk €25 euro betaald, het zijn er van dit type:
> ...


Ik zal hem eens bellen om te vragen wat een gouden kost. Zie dat ze rond de bij Cousinsuk.com 20 pond inclusief verzenden kosten (gold plated). Lijkt me ook niet schreeuwend duur.
https://www.cousinsuk.com/catalog/w...s-deployment-clasps/omega-watch-strap-buckles
De vintage 'horseshoe' heb ik ook gevonden, maar daar vragen ze 100 Euro voor, dat vind ik even wat te veel geld voor zo'n gespje.

Tot slot misschien nog leuk om even te laten zien: deze foto kreeg ik van mijn horlogemaker van het uurwerk. Hij zegt dat hij in uitstekende staat is.


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Gesp gevonden!


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Gaaf!! 

Nu straks lekker er van genieten.


----------

